# Shed Hunting



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Did a little shed hunting tonight! Didn't find anything but what a great cure for Cabin Fever!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

mattawanhunter said:


> View attachment 290300
> Did a little shed hunting tonight! Didn't find anything but what a great cure for Cabin Fever!



Cool pic. I will be out looking after/during this coming melt. I have found two already running bunnies. I really wanna find the other half of one of em. I passed him up so many times I should be able to smell the shed myself. :lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Let’s keep this thread going. I love shed hunting and seing what others find. Good luck!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I haven't gone looking yet but my cams are getting pics of bucks that have shed already


----------



## rimmer (Jan 4, 2017)

Of all the deer I have seen of late, non have antlers. I think I will go out looking later today.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

It is still early for any serious shed hunting around here, although it does vary from year to year. I have noted a couple of bucks on camera that have already shed but we had many bucks carry their antlers well into February last year. 

I found 14 total last year. These were the first 5 I found in a 1/2 acre sugar beet plot on February 22nd when we had a February thaw. I know....they aren't very big...but anyone can find the sheds from 4 year olds. It takes a real shed hunter to find them from yearlings .










My neighbor found these 3 the second week of January in 2015:










Post up some pics when you find some.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

It'll be another month or two before I really start browsing...Bucks tend to hang on to their headgear a while in my neck of the woods..


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

sniper said:


> It'll be another month or two before I really start browsing...*Bucks tend to hang on to their headgear a while in my neck of the woods..*


That's because you keep them so well nourished Sniper.


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

sniper said:


> It'll be another month or two before I really start browsing...Bucks tend to hang on to their headgear a while in my neck of the woods..


Same here. There were a few small shed bucks during the last week of the season. I’ll let them keep piling in until at least mid February before I really start to look.


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Picked up an old 4 pt side on December 4th in the middle of one of my plots. Had a trail cam within 40 yards of it and I need to thank either the coyote that went by or my parents Great Dane. One of them was nice enough to leave it out in the open for me.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Check my cameras last night and a lot of deer were still sporting head gear. I will look Friday for a bit in bedding area but wont start seriously looking until Feburary


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Checked my cameras today. Everyone still had their headgear


----------



## rimmer (Jan 4, 2017)

nothin. I did scare up a big herd and there was piss and crap everywhere.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

I try to wait until March when they’re all off. Then I grid search my areas one time to limit intrusion to sanctuaries and not push deer off my area.


----------



## diamoma1 (Jul 7, 2000)

Hey Guys, I have property in Osceola Co. I'd estimate that less than half the headgear has been shed at the moment, but more drop every day. Quick tip - If you have porcupines on your place, find their den trees. Lots of times sheds are stacked at the base of those trees.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I wil give it a try. Never heard that one before


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)




----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Big ole goose egg for me today. Good find.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

This pic was from a couple days ago. Probably buried now!


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’ve still got buck pics with antlers. As recent as this morning.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well not exactly the shed I was expecting to find.... This was found on a deer trail. Don't think it died this year but rather, last year. 




  








20180120_161359




__
Steve


__
Jan 20, 2018


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Found this little guy today while rabbit hunting


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Found this little guy today while rabbit hunting
> View attachment 292394


 looks like this guy


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Wandering arrows said:


> looks like this guy
> View attachment 292401


 I agree, very similar


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

I found the left side late December In my turnip plot. Found the right side yesterday in the creek 15 yards away. He got injured in early November and his core area shrunk way down spending a lot of time in my foodplot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Still holding antlers in Wellston this evening. 




  








64139659




__
Steve


__
Jan 22, 2018


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Steve said:


> Still holding antlers in Wellston this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of ours have dropped over this way, weird.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Walked 4.2 miles yesterday shed hunting. Didn't find any sheds but saw a 7 point carrying both sides and he had 2 shed bucks with him. They got to within 60 yards of us in a cut bean field. I saw 2 other bucks still carrying both sides this weekend as well. Picture of a spike from last week with both sides yet.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Steve said:


> Still holding antlers in Wellston this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool a legal one made it


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> All of ours have dropped over this way, weird.


cause your stressing them out with that large light in there eyes


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> cause your stressing them out with that large light in there eyes


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 292729


----------



## lil bluegill (Mar 11, 2017)

Still seeing bucks with antlers here in Ingham county. Couple miles west of Leslie about 1am on my way to work been a few nice 6 points hanging out near road.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I scored on a couple 1 1/2 year olds spike and a four yesterday. Today I found the right side to a 2 1/2. It has four points and a couple stickers. I passed on him half a dozen times this last hunting seasons. He had dropped it within the last 24 hours because it wasn't in my turnip plot yesterday.


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

I saw about 10 deer last night in Oakland County and 2 nice bucks with antlers fighting.


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Ive seen decent bucks in Stony Creek metropark early April with racks intact


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Found this little guy today while rabbit hunting
> View attachment 292394


That is a 4 year old spike. I found his other side 3 years ago.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Did some walking today. Found zero sheds. Covered a lot of ground we never see during season. Primary focus was a cattail/dogwood swamp. Water on top of ice. Yeah, that's slick! Then headed to another property and followed some drainage ditches. Lots of big rubs and one of those textbook primary scrapes. Found one skeleton--picked clean. 1.5 YO.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Most bucks on trail camera are holding both sides when I checked them yesterday, although I did see a buck today with one side gone


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Still getting bucks on cam carrying both sides as well.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Had a cam pic with four bucks in it from 2/1, all carrying both sides.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

The guys still seeing bucks with racks. Are you north of US10 or South. Ag area or hard woods.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Well south. Ag area.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Plenty still carrying both sides around me. Ingham county boarder of Jackson


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

No finds up here yet


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

bmoffit said:


> My brothers buddy found these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What state?


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Took down my trail cams today and i was surprised to see atleast 8 bucks still carrying one or both sides of their racks within the last four days. They are really hammering my turnip plots so the faster they drop the more i can find before i run out of winter forage for them.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Took down my trail cams today and i was surprised to see atleast 8 bucks still carrying one or both sides of their racks within the last four days. They are really hammering my turnip plots so the faster they drop the more i can find before i run out of winter forage for them.


Got pics??
Your allowed to post em you know...


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Sorry don't know how to post pics or send pm,s. Any info on how would be appreciated.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

This is my first year planting turnips. The deer are in them all the time this winter. Hopefully a shed or two will drop in my plot as well


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Sorry don't know how to post pics or send pm,s. Any info on how would be appreciated.


Is your computer pre 90s?..Just click upload a file..for pm click on sniper and pm him


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

jr28schalm said:


> Is your computer pre 90s?..Just click upload a file..for pm click on sniper and pm him


What's a computer?.. . didn't think anyone used those anymore


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

nothbound said:


> What's a computer?.. . didn't think anyone used those anymore


I use my phone, I probly could put a pic on here ether with a comp


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> I use my phone, I probly could put a pic on here ether with a comp


I'm a phone guy to...This website on a computer is a sensory overload...


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

This is a stupid question, but since it was revamped awhile back I've never seen PM....is it the same as "start a conversation "?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bigmac said:


> This is a stupid question, but since it was revamped awhile back I've never seen PM....is it the same as "start a conversation "?


Yes.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Who says you cant teach a old dog new tricks. Thanks jr. Here is what i figure is my greatest find of the hundred I've found.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

nothbound said:


> What's a computer?.. . didn't think anyone used those anymore





jr28schalm said:


> I use my phone, I probly could put a pic on here ether with a comp





sniper said:


> I'm a phone guy to...This website on a computer is a sensory overload...


That's funny, I'm just the opposite. My eyes prefer the big screen. I have way more trouble with the phone, but I do use it from time to time.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> That's funny, I'm just the opposite. My eyes prefer the big screen. I have way more trouble with the phone, but I do use from time to time.


At work i use the big screen, but for pic uploading i use phone..


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

jr28schalm said:


> He probly could look for sheds on his own property if you stop shooting the ones he's passing..lol


The horns are under water with all this rain today at the swamp. Sniper Dave you own a canoe?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

mbrewer said:


> If you got a problem with stickbow's tooth why don't you just come out and say so?


I gots a couple of teeths left. Why you all be hating.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

soooooo......anyone notice any new drops?


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

We have a bingo!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

My best day today


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Bucman said:


> My best day today
> View attachment 298473


Nice scoop!


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Snuck out for a quick walk tonight and found one.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bucman said:


> My best day today
> View attachment 298473


Great job!! You got some great up and comers there. Now just don't shoot them this fall.....


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Its special when you see them over forty yards away and its from one you passed on several times last season.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Heres the step by step ground score.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

Found these three right at last light in the rain Tuesday night with a flashlight. Thought for sure I would find more in the daylight yesterday. Grid searched the whole place and nothing! I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Dubllung4 said:


> Found these three right at last light in the rain Tuesday night with a flashlight. Thought for sure I would find more in the daylight yesterday. Grid searched the whole place and nothing! I'm not giving up yet.
> View attachment 298584


That one on the left looks great!! Any history/pics of it?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Better put a ring on her finger..lol


----------



## excal (Feb 11, 2012)

Just seen a large rack with both still on. Urban buck near Chicago road in Warren mi.


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

jr28schalm said:


> Better put a ring on her finger..lol


Yeah you should, I eyed up the finger after looking at the rack


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Dubllung4 said:


> Found these three right at last light in the rain Tuesday night with a flashlight. Thought for sure I would find more in the daylight yesterday. Grid searched the whole place and nothing! I'm not giving up yet.
> View attachment 298584


Dubllung4, This is half of the set i found last year. Look familiar? lol He was the one i waited all season for. Didnt know he migrated 90 miles sw of me.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

I do have some history with this deer. I have pictures of him this year and believe I passed him last year in November. He also crossed the road in front of me on my way duck hunting late December, go figure. I think I have a pretty good plan to get on him this year.

I can do a lot of habitat improvements for the cost of a ring!

Big Tuna, that is surprising how similar they are. Tine length/shape are identical.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Several bucks on cam with antlers as recent as last night.


----------



## ekbelt3 (Jul 22, 2008)

What county?


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Saw a yearling in Oakland County on Thursday that was still sporting both sides


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

ekbelt3 said:


> What county?


Calhoun.


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Walked a couple miles today, only found one that's a couple years old that rodents chewed way down. Neighbor gave me permission to walk his land tomorrow, which is better ground than mine, hopefully I can turn something up. Cam checks showing most bucks have dropped where I'm at in western Jackson county.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

This picture was taken today near Emmett (St. Clair County). Three of these seven deer were bucks.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Wife and I put in a few miles yesterday. Good land but no luck. I found a dandy half of a 10 point there last year. Farmer next to the small property I hunt gave me permission to cover his 80 acres. Nice guy. Hope to go out next weekend and the one after too.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

This one shed his head. I was hoping he made it through. Would have been a nice one this coming year.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

vincke07 said:


> View attachment 299853
> 
> This one shed his head. I was hoping he made it through. Would have been a nice one this coming year.


Ouch. Always sucks to find something like that.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Ouch. Always sucks to find something like that.


X2.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Found half of a Michigan 11 point Sunday!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Found the shed from a buck I call freako in a brassica plot yesterday


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Just one so far, but I haven’t spent a lot of time looking yet.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

There is still too much snow where I am to begin looking


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Only three for me so far. Two on the right are from January and the one on the left is from yesterday. I passed up the bigger one on the right quite a few times, but the other two are complete strangers.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardman Brookies said:


> There is still too much snow where I am to begin looking


X2 - Way too much snow...although it is warming up this week so we may lose some soon.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

357Maximum said:


> Only three for me so far. Two on the right are from January and the one on the left is from yesterday. I passed up the bigger one on the right quite a few times, but the other two are complete strangers.


Looks like qdm type stuff to me,,lol.. nice finds


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Hoytman5 said:


> Found half of a Michigan 11 point Sunday!
> View attachment 299862
> 
> 
> ...


This doesn't look like a healthy shed. Way too much skull cap still intact.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> Looks like qdm type stuff to me,,lol.. nice finds


Looks like shed deer antlers and dead grass I will have to mow all too soon to me.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Trap Star said:


> This doesn't look like a healthy shed. Way too much skull cap still intact.


I'm no expert but I think he is fine. I had a lot of pictures of him, before and after, he shed. Looked totally fine to me.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Hoytman5 said:


> I'm no expert but I think he is fine. I had a lot of pictures of him, before and after, he shed. Looked totally fine to me.



That little guy with the double brow in my pic has a bit of skull hooked to it too. I find a fare share like that, I do not think it hurts anything.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Squished around the swamp edge and came up with zilch on trails and around beds. 
Lots of rubs , and too many on tagalders wrist size have plans of building a path in there looming.
Gonna take some fill.....


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

Trap Star said:


> This doesn't look like a healthy shed. Way too much skull cap still intact.


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Muskegonbow said:


> View attachment 292511
> I found the left side late December In my turnip plot. Found the right side yesterday in the creek 15 yards away. He got injured in early November and his core area shrunk way down spending a lot of time in my foodplot.
> View attachment 292512
> 
> ...


Assuming this buck survives to next summer, he should grow an atypical rack on his left side due to the injury.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Cork Dust said:


> Assuming this buck survives to next summer, he should grow an atypical rack on his left side due to the injury.



Right side. Front leg injuries affect same antler side, rear leg injuries affect opposite side.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

My daughter found this... looks painful, I think that's a little too much skull on there


----------



## Muskegonbow (Dec 31, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Right side. Front leg injuries affect same antler side, rear leg injuries affect opposite side.


I didn’t know that. I’ll post pictures next summer/ fall if he makes it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Put on a few miles looking for sheds in Ottawa county. No sheds but found a dead head and some nice buck sign.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Was able to get out for an hour before archery leagues last night and found 2 more sheds. Found the first one 5 minutes into my walk! That’s 3 for the year so far.


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

bigmac said:


> View attachment 300037
> 
> My daughter found this... looks painful, I think that's a little too much skull on there


Quite the taproot there!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Hoytman5 said:


> Was able to get out for an hour before archery leagues last night and found 2 more sheds. Found the first one 5 minutes into my walk! That’s 3 for the year so far.
> View attachment 300061
> 
> View attachment 300062
> ...


Ok if you are finding them here I suppose should get out and look! Nice finds.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Found #6 today.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Heres the pic.


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

Had some company


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Not how I want to find them


----------



## HORNSnHOOKS (Mar 25, 2017)

That stinks for sure


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

unclecbass said:


> View attachment 301419
> Not how I want to find them


Any idea the cause/ any history with the buck? I see the edge of water in pic, I've found 2 gut shot deer laying inches from water like that on public lands late gun season


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

It was a good day and also had some frustration.

Didn't I think I'd be able to get out today, but a few hours before sundown realized I could and went to some state land not too far away. It was the first time I had been there and wanted to do some scouting. Along with some well-beaten trails, also looked for potential areas off the beaten paths where there might be sheds to find. No luck today but it was nice to walk a bit and I hiked about a mile or so. Saw little sign other than several sets of tracks that looked to be under 24 hours old, I was satisfied with that for such a short time out.

...
Like clockwork - as I was pulling in about three houses from home, four deer trotted across my path. They went and stopped on a trail between my neighbor's house and mine. It was the last of dusky light and as I frantically tried to get my camera going, they were standing looking back at me. One by one they leaped out of sight behind the neighbor's house until the last one took off just as I tried to snap a shot. I'm really fed up with seeing deer at home right after seeing none where I can hunt.

Anyways, the weather and air was nice out in the woods.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Not my favorite way to find them but this does tell me this new spot on public land has potential


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Fool'em said:


> Not my favorite way to find them but this does tell me this new spot on public land has potential
> View attachment 302133


Oh no - looks like another one for the "that hurts so bad" column. Will you do a Euro mount?

I see a coil spring and a conibear in the back of your truck. How did the trapping go this year?


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Yea I'll probably do something like a euro mount. I may use them in the chandelier I am going to make or as some other decorative project once we get moved into our new house. 
I got a 10pt this season and the guys at work asked if I was going to mount it. Should of seen the look on their faces when I said the dog likes them as chew toys. 
There is money in antler as well so I may just cash out. Still won't be rich but that size will fetch more than a **** hide

Trapping is my daughters favorite persuit. We did well this season. The last week or so the beaver have been MIA but that's just how it goes. 
Daughters favorite catch this season


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful otter...and even more beautiful daughter. That's the way to bring em up...


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you for the compliments Wildthing

It's my belief that kids that hunt/trap/fish don't go shooting up schools or other such crap. 

We are heading to some private ground tonight to look for some horns. Usually we find a couple of carcasses there in the spring as it's super thick and where everything runs when hit.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Fool'em said:


> Thank you for the compliments Wildthing
> 
> It's my belief that kids that hunt/trap/fish don't go shooting up schools or other such crap.
> 
> We are heading to some private ground tonight to look for some horns. Usually we find a couple of carcasses there in the spring as it's super thick and where everything runs when hit.


Good luck, we have 5-7" of snow forecast for the day.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

Went out a couple weekends ago, kid showed me up as usual, this was the largest of the 4 that we found. Still looking for a B1G1, but plenty of ground left to search


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Walt Donaldson said:


> Went out a couple weekends ago, kid showed me up as usual, this was the largest of the 4 that we found. Still looking for a B1G1, but plenty of ground left to search
> 
> View attachment 302424


Dont put so many cold ones in the kids back pack and mybe you will find some


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Saw two bucks in Cass county late last week still holding both sides..


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Found a shed on the property today.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> Saw two bucks in Cass county late last week still holding both sides..


A friend of mines son just pulled his trail cams Saturday and said there were numerous bucks still sporting their headgear. Amazing!


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Found #8 today on edge of corn field. I've learned to check a corn field in mid to late April. The sun whitens the antler so it it easier to see againest the creamy yellow fodder.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I wonder if anyone leases ground for shed hunting? I have a bit of ground and don't have any use for sheds so if I could make an unreasonable amount of money that would be great.


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

plugger said:


> I wonder if anyone leases ground for shed hunting? I have a bit of ground and don't have any use for sheds so if I could make an unreasonable amount of money that would be great.


There's a local guy here that sells sheds by the pound. For crafts and dog chews


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Went out Saturday afternoon and until sundown to some State land in the middle of Oakland co. No sheds found after covering about a mile and a half trudging through thawing woods and fields. Stopped often every few yards to scan all around. Very sore feet, legs, ... the following few days. It was another beautiful 40° day.

Heard - Pileated Woodpecker, Robin, Turkeys, Doves

Saw - Pileated Woodpecker, Robin, Turkeys' tracks, Deer tracks, Coyote tracks, two piles of turkey feathers / remains, rabbit tracks, squirrel tracks, rabbit scat

The turkeys called and squawked quite a bit from across a field, near an area where I had been only about twenty minutes before. On my way back, I circled back through that area and saw a group of at least four tracks, until they disappeared into a small wooded area probably keeping well ahead of me.

It was the first Robin I've seen this year in Michigan. Not as much sign of deer as turkey, and coyote .


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Up to 8 1/2 so far. Found this on the edge of a hay field. Its last years shed but somehow survived five cuttings last season.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Made it to double digits this year !


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Found these 2 4pts while doing some work on the farm today..
The bigger one has some nice mass and weight to it...


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

I wish I still had my farm. Reading this thread sure brings great memories. I was pretty much tripping over sheds. I have a 55 gallon drum full of them. They were everywhere. Some very good ones too. Several sets found together in beds. I was finding around 20 plus per year.  So missing that place!


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

"Big Tuna" said:


> A friend of mines son just pulled his trail cams Saturday and said there were numerous bucks still sporting their headgear. Amazing!


Several years ago during turkey season in Lenawee county I had a heavy 8pt come out of the swamp and start feeding in the food plot while a good friend and I were in a double bull tent blind turkey hunting. Needless to say we were stunned. He was a good three year old. We had placed the blind that morning and he was within 50 yds and the blind never phased him. He must have known it wasn’t hunting season. I was just happy he made it through hunting season.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Wemt shed hunting yesterday for 5 6hours. Looks like half the deer in the county wintered my new property. Walked swamp for 2 3 hours and then hardwoods. Then field. Notta. Hit another property before that. Same results. I only find sheds with a turkey call in hand. A morrel. Or a fishing rod. Not while looking for sheds


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

After planting hundreds of acorn and hickory nuts today we come across woody the woodpecker and then scored on #11 this year with the grandkids.What a day in we had, and ended it eating walleye with mac and cheese.


----------



## Jay1977 (Jan 19, 2018)

Found a good one tonight. Number 2 for this year.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Found this one Sat in one of my crp fields...Should be a decent buck this fall....This is shed #5 so far this season..


----------

